# Attended Spinnaker Resort Presentation



## DesireMore (May 9, 2022)

Howdy folks, 

My girlfriend and I recently did a tour with Spinnaker Resorts. Of course we resisted the urge to buy at the presentation, especially with how rude the sales lady was after we said no. The maintenance fees did seem lower than at many other resort systems I've seen, and it didn't look like a bad buy overall if I weren't aware of resale timeshares and TUG. My question to you all would be what are the cons of buying resale with Spinnaker? I know some resort systems treat resale purchases like trash, so what are some of the cons with getting a Spinnaker timeshare resale?


----------



## rickandcindy23 (May 9, 2022)

There are no cons that I can think of.  Why would they treat you badly?  I know that Spinnaker requires payment of MF's for at least a year out, maybe two, before they will allow you to transfer it to someone else.  I know that because of the Branson Spinnaker resort that a friend owns.


----------



## pangodad (May 9, 2022)

Friends of mine and family own many weeks at spinnaker. No problem being a retail owner.
Wife, 2 cousins and I are at Bluewater right now. As are some of our friends.
Deeded resorts like Bluewater require $1500 prepayment of future maintenance fees. Otherwise its all the same.
Great place and great service.


----------



## DesireMore (May 12, 2022)

rickandcindy23 said:


> There are no cons that I can think of.  Why would they treat you badly?  I know that Spinnaker requires payment of MF's for at least a year out, maybe two, before they will allow you to transfer it to someone else.  I know that because of the Branson Spinnaker resort that a friend owns.



What I mean is that some timeshare systems treat resale owners as second rate. For example, Westgate charges something in the ballpark of $600 to book a week outside of your season if you're a resale owner instead of the typical $59 for their retail owners. Just wondering if Spinnaker had any similar little "gotchas" if you happen to own a resale week. Overall I did like Spinnaker's no frills approach to timeshare and some of the lowest maintenance fees I've seen in a while.


----------



## tschwa2 (May 13, 2022)

I don't know if resale owners get low priced rentals.  I don't think bluewater resale owners get the developer AC's in II (beyond the AC's everyone gets).


----------



## elaine (May 13, 2022)

Owner of resale spinnaker waterside for 15 years. I have a fixed week. No difference for staying in my week. All fixed weeks trade with Rci not II. Prepayment of annual fees is to  ensure legit transfers vs someone transferring to shell corp. affects your cash flow, but it’s credited to your annual fees. Also have liked spinnaker management and relatively low annual fees for a hhi week.


----------



## mcsteve (May 14, 2022)

Got my Spinnaker (Southwind & Egret) weeks from fellow TUG members (resale) and am treated the same as any other owner. The only “benefit” I have been told I don’t get is the reward points for sending referrals to take part in a sales presentation. I have never considered doing that so it is no loss for me. Transfer of the deed did require a prepayment of $1500 which was 100% applied toward the next 2 years MF so I was happy to do so.


----------



## pangodad (May 15, 2022)

Half the maint fee of 3 bdrm at W.


----------



## gumbow719 (May 25, 2022)

DesireMore said:


> Howdy folks,
> 
> My girlfriend and I recently did a tour with Spinnaker Resorts. Of course we resisted the urge to buy at the presentation, especially with how rude the sales lady was after we said no. The maintenance fees did seem lower than at many other resort systems I've seen, and it didn't look like a bad buy overall if I weren't aware of resale timeshares and TUG. My question to you all would be what are the cons of buying resale with Spinnaker? I know some resort systems treat resale purchases like trash, so what are some of the cons with getting a Spinnaker timeshare resale?


Hilton Spent (Palmira)45 minutes and waked away with $200 quickest we ever got paid..Then did another $150 1 hour.(Spinnaker)...presently in Wmsburg spent 2 hrs $125 (Spinnaker)  again, totally different pitch. In Hilton , Spinnaker guys says" how about an ROI of 15%?" ROI ( return on Investment)..Laughed and said "yeah right on a timeshare" Here in Wmsburg say they have an owner rental program, you give them other timeshares you own, their weeks and they (spinnaker) will give you guaranteed $800 for each week you give them..fact or fiction??


----------



## Jim McLaren (Jun 1, 2022)

I bought a Cottages at Shipyard on ebay 16 years ago. Week 27 so I'm pretty happy. I have had no cons and got it for about 20% of the cost at Spinnaker. I even went to a presentation and the sales lady seemed very conspiratorial when I told her what & where I got it. "We just won't say anything to anyone else." I suspect you just got a bad/grumpy sales person. It trades OK in RCI & since it is Hilton Head SFX resorts will take it and I get two exchanges for one deposit.


----------



## pedro47 (Jun 1, 2022)

gumbow719 said:


> Hilton Spent (Palmira)45 minutes and waked away with $200 quickest we ever got paid..Then did another $150 1 hour.(Spinnaker)...presently in Wmsburg spent 2 hrs $125 (Spinnaker)  again, totally different pitch. In Hilton , Spinnaker guys says" how about an ROI of 15%?" ROI ( return on Investment)..Laughed and said "yeah right on a timeshare" Here in Wmsburg say they have an owner rental program, you give them other timeshares you own, their weeks and they (spinnaker) will give you guaranteed $800 for each week you give them..fact or fiction??


Was the timeshare sale person lips moving and could they show you on type black & white legal paper; with Spinnaker letter head on it.


----------



## pedro47 (Jun 1, 2022)

Jim McLaren said:


> I bought a Cottages at Shipyard on ebay 16 years ago. Week 27 so I'm pretty happy. I have had no cons and got it for about 20% of the cost at Spinnaker. I even went to a presentation and the sales lady seemed very conspiratorial when I told her what & where I got it. "We just won't say anything to anyone else." I suspect you just got a bad/grumpy sales person. It trades OK in RCI & since it is Hilton Head SFX resorts will take it and I get two exchanges for one deposit.


You have an excellent week for Hilton Head (week 27). Your week is a high demand vacation week for The Island. 

Did you purchase come with a golf package on Shipyard Plantation?


----------

